# Know Your Temps : A Gay Little Cat Boy



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Rockstar
mrfatso
basher11
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Ireland 1
Spikey
lolzed
Prowler485
Toni Plutonij
Domination
Gore
pitman
LeLouchVII
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Overlord Nadrian
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
#5661
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
beegee7730
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Law
Scott-105
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
Sora1234
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *A Gay Little Cat Boy
*


----------



## monkat (Jun 8, 2010)

Why haven't you been done that? That's bizarre. Serious question, though.
Do you know who I am?
When was the last time you watched the pokémon animé?
Do you even enjoy pokémon?
Pirates or Ninjas?
Am I first?
Why catboy? (Why cat, in particular. Do you shit in a box?)
Occupation?
Favorite console ever?
Favorite handheld?
Is your fridge running?
Why can't I think of any questions?
Didn't you quit?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do who know who I am?
Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?
Can I haz moar?
Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Why so serious?
Derp?
Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

Cat Boy or Rydi...wait, what?


----------



## prowler (Jun 8, 2010)

why so little?
why so cat?
why so boy?

what are your favourite games?
favourite character from a game?
favourite cat from a game?
do you hate dogs?
if yes, why?


----------



## Njrg (Jun 8, 2010)

How many units of wood would a chuck of the woodlin variety chew if a chuck of the woodlin variety would chew units of wood?
Why are you so soft?
Do you wanna Fanta?
Do you love me?
Spit or Swallow? ;D
Pikachu or Mudkipz?
Gold or Silver?
Darkwing or Negaduck?


----------



## lolzed (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey
45.True or false:Beiber is German for basketball
X.You rock?
9.I rock.
10.How are you?
4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.Pizza?
29.Greek(food)?
8.What you going to do after this?
Y.Can this thread beat ifish's?
72.Let's be friends


----------



## gdaym8 (Jun 8, 2010)

weak thread


----------



## emigre (Jun 8, 2010)

You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do?

Who should be the new Labour Leader?

What's your favourite disney death?

Cocaine+High class hookers= Good times?

What the hell is that beeping noise I can hear?

Where have all the good songs gone?

What's your favourite album?

Was Jesus a raptor?

What's the worst game you've ever played?

Is there ever too much pron?

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have a Facebook profile, or any other kind of social networking thingy?
Best thing that ever happened to you?
Worst thing that ever happened to you?
Do you like being an animal?
Thoughts on the newly released DSTWO?
Favourite game of all time?
Best laugh you've had recently?
What did you study at school?
Which job are you aiming for?
How did you find out about the scene?
What's up?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on yourself?
Thoughts on mthr?
Thoughts on my questions?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 8, 2010)

1. Why do people, whenever they heard the word gay, they think of the homo meaning instead of the happy meaning?
2. Pancake or waffles?
3. Am i the only 1 who is equaling the nursery rhyme(Itsy Bitsy Spider) with your name for some reason or another? 
4. Current game that u are playing?
5. If you can smack anyone in the world, who will it be?
6. If you have a love potion, who will u use it on? 
7. What's your super power?
8. If the answer to that is nil, no or nope or etc... what super powers do u want?
9. A cat with a can opener vs a cat with a can, who will win?
10. So, a guy walks into a bar, what happened next?
11. Between a number -1000 to positive 1000, what's the number that u are thinking of?
12. How are u enjoying this session thus far?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you ever eat catfood? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have you been outside the country you are in?
Are you feeling fabulous right now?
Are you in College already?
Favorite TV Channel?
Closest GBATemper?
Favorite dessert?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Why don't you like cat girls?
Don't you think you should like cat girls?
Cat girls?
Cats?
Girls?
Rydian?





?





?


----------



## Beats (Jun 8, 2010)

[*]You like cats, but do they like you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[*]Like food?[*]Thoughts on chocolate?[*]Like bananas?[*]Is this funny?[*]If it is, watch this. Funny?
That is all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you forgive me for the late opening of your KYT?
Socialism > Capitalism?
Greatest US president?
Worst US president besides Bush?
If there was one person you could punch square in the face with no comebacks who would it be?
Best film you've seen recently?
Worst film you've seen recently?
Favourite books?
Colour > color?
First console you remember playing on?
First console you owned?
A game you continually go back to even though you've finished it?


----------



## Fluto (Jun 8, 2010)

do you have a little gay hat? please say you do


----------



## Cyan (Jun 8, 2010)

why do you care so much about the other people feeling for you ?


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 8, 2010)

Why do you always refer to yourself in third person?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Why are you reading this thread right now?



Spoiler



I had a feeling this would be post 2,800...


----------



## Elritha (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you read?
If so, what's your favourite book and author?
Favourite colour?
Do you dislike how the word gay has been twisted by modern society to have a different meaning?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Cat or Dog?
Hamster or Guinea Pig?
SONY, M$ or Ninty?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

The cat boy is shocked to see how many people posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				monkat said:
			
		

> Why haven't you been done that? That's bizarre. Serious question, though. *Is that even English?*
> Do you know who I am? I've seen you are here and there
> When was the last time you watched the pokémon animé? *Like 6 years ago for the show and like 3 months ago because the First movie still kicks ass!*
> Do you even enjoy pokémon? *Only the games, the voice acting in the makes me want to jab bananas in my ears*
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2010)

1) Two trains leave from Kings Cross Station, one traveling at 50mph and the other at 60mph, What are the odds of you getting hit by one?
2) What exactly is a cat boy?
3) You like yaoi?
4) Are you gonna bang doe?


----------



## Fluto (Jun 8, 2010)

How is being graduated like?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> You're locked in a room with Roman Polanski and he has drink and drugs. What are you going to do? *Well if I have pencil I am all set. If I have a pen then I am not even in that room anymore*
> 
> Who should be the new Labour Leader? *What is it?*
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

I said why don't you, not don't you...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> [*]You like cats, but do they like you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Why are you reading this thread right now? *I need to answer your questions, silly*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Jun 8, 2010)

What do you think of all the dupes around lately?
What do you think of me?
Tetris, Puyo Puyo, Puzzle Quest, or all?
What did you think of how many pages ifish's got to?
If you were a(non-cat) animal, what would you be?
Should I try to come up with more sensible questions?
Favourite game at the moment?


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thoughts on me?
Do you do good in school?
GBAtemp or Google?
How many flashcarts do you own?
Best Fast Food?
Mcdonalds VS Burger King?
What would you do if a girl kisses you?
Are you really gay in real life?
Are you scared of water?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Are you really gay in real life?


Someone's a bit slow...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well maybe he just acts like one but really isn't so yeah...


----------



## emigre (Jun 8, 2010)

He has a boyfriend. Ergo he is gay in real life.

Actually I'll ask a serious question. When you discover/ realise you were gay and what was coming out like? If you don't want to answer it, feel free to say so.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 8, 2010)

What do you think of me?:
are you cheap or expensive?:
favorite pizza type?:
whats that sausage on a stick called that ive never had?:
how big is your.....SD card for your DSTwo:
pen or pencil?:
DS game playing at the moment?:


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 8, 2010)

Does this image give you a boner?




(it gives me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> What do you think of all the dupes around lately? *The more the report, the more I have to do on this site*
> What do you think of me? *You are pretty cool guy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Jun 8, 2010)

ifish made it to 13 pages, what do you think of that?
What is your favourite flavour of ice cream?
What is your favourite type of pi(e)?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

What's your social security number?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you have a tail?
Headphones vs. Earbuds:
Got milk?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on Overlord Nadrian?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Pong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha 
sssshh  people will get idea's


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Who's Overlord Nadrian?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Who's Overlord Nadrian? *No one knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

*BOW DOWN TO ME CAT BOY. YOU ARE NOW MY HUMBLE SLAVE. YOU WILL FETCH ME VARIOUS WHEAT AND CORN BASED CEREALS FOR THE REST OF YOUR PUNY LIFE.*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 8, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> *BOW DOWN TO ME CAT BOY. YOU ARE NOW MY HUMBLE SLAVE. YOU WILL FETCH ME VARIOUS WHEAT AND CORN BASED CEREALS FOR THE REST OF YOUR PUNY LIFE.*



i think not


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Final question: you said 'back then I was just a noob', aren't you still a noob?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Final question: you said 'back then I was just a noob', aren't you still a noob?


Everyone has their n00b side still buried in their hearts somewhere...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Final question: you said 'back then I was just a noob', aren't you still a noob?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 8, 2010)

Can you fly a plane?
What will be the next years summer trends?
Any beauty tips? I'm planning on going to the beaches this summer. 
Do you go to exclusive parties with super models?
If so can I come to? Pleasssse, I promise to behave.
Do mice taste better with or without milk?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 8, 2010)

how long is your tail?:
how old are you in cat years?:
favorite pass time?:
Favorite thing to do, that's not rude?:


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you use ShopTemp?
Do you liek my topicz?
Do you has a mudkipz?
Do we REEEEEALY need to beat ifish?
I has muscles. Want to see them?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Can you fly a plane? *Someday I will be able to*
> What will be the next years summer trends? *Goth*
> Any beauty tips? I'm planning on going to the beaches this summer. *Be yourself, just don't wear Hawaiian shirts*
> Do you go to exclusive parties with super models? *Only male super models*
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Come on people, read the rules of the topic: ONE SINGLE POST with ALL QUESTIONS is preferred. You don't become popular with high postcount. I post a final question every time based on one of the answers the KYT'er has given. There's absolutely no need to make giant, useless topics with only 2 or 3 questions in every post...

That is all. Continue, please.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Come on people, read the rules of the topic: ONE SINGLE POST with ALL QUESTIONS is preferred. You don't become popular with high postcount. I post a final question every time based on one of the answers the KYT'er has given. There's absolutely no need to make giant, useless topics with only 2 or 3 questions in every post...
> 
> That is all. Continue, please.



It's preferred but people can post as many as questions as they like.  I've done it in the past.

Now carry on.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 8, 2010)

Who's your favorite temper?:
and why:?
preferred outfit?:
hot water bottle or hot blanket?:
naughty or nice?:


----------



## The Pi (Jun 8, 2010)

How are you?
How am i?
When did you discover you were a catboy?
Who is your favorite member on gbatemp?
Who do you hate the most on gbatemp?
If you were a mod for a day what would you do?

Were these good questions?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 8, 2010)

Are you usually late, early or right on time?
Are you happy with your life for the most part right now?
What do you think would be the hardest thing for you to give up on?
If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?
If you could do anything OR wish for anything that would come true, what would you wish?
Are you the kind of friend that you would want to have as a friend?
How big is your bed?
What music are you listening to right now?
What are the last 3 digits in your cellphone number?
What was the last thing you ate?
Who was the last person you hugged?
How is the weather right now?
If you could give the world one piece of advice, what would it be?
If you could only see black and white except for one color, what color would you choose to see?
What would you attempt if you knew you could not fail?
What do you see as your greatest achievement?
If you could trade places with one person, who would it be?
Genius is a curse?


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 8, 2010)

Will MC Hammer ever make a comeback?
Do you secretly own an iPad and act like you dont?
Is there anyone on this planet that can create better music than Coldplay? Never mind its impossible. What was I thinking?
Is there a sitcom better than 'How I Met Your Mother'?
Who is your favorite stand-up comedian?
Will Mario and Peach ever get married?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Who's your favorite temper?: *Hmmm, I would say you are*
> and why:? *You're fun to talk with*
> preferred outfit?: *Goth*
> hot water bottle or hot blanket?: *Hot Blanket*
> ...


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 8, 2010)

Been to any conventions?  If so, how were they?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 8, 2010)

uh... All I can think of that hasn't been ask....

How big is your ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Think you well meet a new temper in real life and know?

U think that be me? 

If not who?


Too many questions from me?

Too many questions from Thread?

What you used the most too or to? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my questions make sense?


Edit: lol not cat, can.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 8, 2010)

Don't you think you give cats a bad name? I know "cat boy" =/= cat, but still...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Don't you think you give cats a bad name? I know "cat boy" =/= cat, but still...*Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 8, 2010)

The less appropriate:
Tentacles in hentai?
Futa in hentai?
Incest in hentai?
Hentai in general?
You a virgin?
More gaming focused:
PC or Mac?
PC or Console?
Halo (series not including 1) = overrated?
Favorite genre of games?
Opinion on MMORPGs.
Personal:
Are the Hawks gonna win the cup? (answer is yes)
My gay friend said you get a book when you come out of the closet with rules and such. May I see the book?
Religious much?
Please don't take offense to this following question. The term "fag" is used to describe guys in situations where they woos out on something. Personally I have never used it to describe a gay person because he is gay, but I have used it. Is this offensive to gay people?
Trance music?
Have any pets?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgot to say, I like to let a few questions build up before I answer them.


----------



## azntiger (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you live near Boston,Ma?
Are you still a tester of MapleStory Ds english translation project?
Where is Candy Mountain
How is it like being a Gay Little Cat Boy
Are you THAT Little?
Do you like Gbatemp
Do you like any other fourms?
Do you use any instant messageners
Excuse my spelling?
Do you like to Purrr?
Do you like to sleep?
Do you like my questions?
Yes, Yesh, Yeah, Yea, or Yessir?
Edit:
Will you click "Don't click me"s?
If yes Will you click mine?
Will you be my friend?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> The less appropriate:
> Tentacles in hentai? *Sometimes*
> Futa in hentai? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you checked out this thread already?
Do you think it's cool?
Do you think it's funny?
Do you think that I'm shamelessly promoting my topic which has 0 posts?
I'm depressed now...
That was a statement, not a question.
That means that you shouldn't answer it.
But it's more like replying to it.
Because there is no answer to a statement.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Have you checked out this thread already? *That looks like EOF material.*
> Do you think it's cool? *Didn't even read it to be honest with you, it's way too long*
> Do you think it's funny? *You underestimate just how lazy I am*
> Do you think that I'm shamelessly promoting my topic which has 0 posts? *Yeah*
> ...


----------



## YayMii (Jun 9, 2010)

Why are you gay?
What don't you like about cat girls?
Your opinion on Dog Boys?
Tried Kusomiso?
Your opinion on Rydian?
Your opinion on Chris Crocker?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Why are you gay? *Because I like men and not girls*
> What don't you like about cat girls? *Because they take over everything, hell even on my yaoi sites cat girls were mixed in there to ruin it. That and cat girls ruined Loveless.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 9, 2010)

Your thoughts on the current financial status of america?
Pie or cake?
Too bad, they both are a lie.
What do you feed the angry bears?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2010)

What would you do if I sang out of tune?
Wanna play Mario Kart sometime?
Rock Band or Guitar Hero?
iPod or anything but iPod?
Jacob or Edward?
Yes or No?
Have I run out of interesting questions yet?
REALLY?!?!?!
Can't I have a retrial?


----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2010)

Favourite dream?
Worst nightmare?
Most awesome NDS game?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> Your thoughts on the current financial status of america? *Yeah it looks like someone fucked up*
> Pie or cake? *Pake!*
> Too bad, they both are a lie.
> What do you feed the angry bears? *Trolls, spammers, and all kinds of rule breakers*
> ...


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you like my video?
If you do, do you like this one to? (which is mine again)
If you do again, would you mind commenting on it?
True or false? is True false?
True or false? is False true?
Who do you hate?
What person did you feed to the angry bear cavarly?
Did you know police people are tracking down trolls in facebook?
Where do trolls come from?
Where is the angry bear cavalry located?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you know me?
How many cat boys do you know?
Am I cute?
How much is it for beef jerky in your area?
Bacon or bacon?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Pokemon or Digimon?
Linux or Windows or Mac?
Dos or Freedos?
Jesus or Super Mega Death Christ 2000 BC Beta?

(Yes these are your questions, but might as well see how you answer your own questions)


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *I have seen you here and there*
> How many cat boys do you know? *3*
> Am I cute? I have no idea
> How much is it for beef jerky in your area? *Differs really*
> ...


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 9, 2010)

Opinion on Holland?
want to visit the Netherlands?
Favourite music style?
Opinion on drugs?(coke etc.)
Ever used them? or planning to use them?


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you like me? (The un-homosexual way)
Do you like METULZ!!?
Do you like Hard Rock?
Do you like artists with political lyrics?
Do you have strong political views?
What wing do you consider yourself? Left or right?
Know any instruments?
HARMONICA?
Can you sing?
Have you ever genuinely liked any girl before? 
Or have you been gay for the past dunno how many years of your life?
Singapore rocks, right?
Did you say yes?
If not, can you say yes?
Did you say yes?
If not, goddamn you, can I hate you?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't you think cat girls take over everything anthro-cat oriented for a good reason?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Opinion on Holland? *I really have nothing bad to say about it to be honest with you I really have nothing to say about it, I never hear about it.*
> want to visit the Netherlands? *Someday*
> Favourite music style? *Death Metal*
> Opinion on drugs?(coke etc.) *A quick way to fuck someone's life up really*
> ...


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 9, 2010)

Do you know me?

Can you fly?
In the sky?
While eating pie?
If so, did you die?

DID MY RHYMING ROCK????

What sport(s) do you play?
Do you like little kids?


----------



## Blue-K (Jun 9, 2010)

Classic question first: Do you know me?

Android or iPhone?
Opinion on Switzerland?
Do you belive in heaven?
If so, do animals also go to heaven?
How much is the fish?
What did you just say?
Ever heard of the Eurovision Song Contest?
Were my questions good (it's my first time in these topics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )?


----------



## YayMii (Jun 9, 2010)

In response to your answers of my questions, Kusomiso is a gay sex technique that involves poo. Literally translated into 'sh** soup', it got it's name because it puts you in a state that you can't tell the difference between Miso paste and poo. (ya i know, it's gross. I only found it because I was searching Okkusenman and accidentally clicked on a version about lesbians having kusomiso in the bathroom)

Anyways...

Why did you change your sig and avatar?
Did you notice that the character in your sig and avatar is crying?
Your opinion on bears?
Why did you come to GBAtemp in the first place?
Wasn't your name Pink-something-or-other before?
Why did you change it?
Your opinion on Canada?
Your opinion on Jewish people?
Your opinion on discrimination against Jewish people?
Your opinion on Japan?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> In response to your answers of my questions, Kusomiso is a gay sex technique that involves poo. Literally translated into 'sh** soup', it got it's name because it puts you in a state that you can't tell the difference between Miso paste and poo. (ya i know, it's gross. I only found it because I was searching Okkusenman and accidentally clicked on a version about lesbians having kusomiso in the bathroom) *Ewwwwwwwwwwwww! In short no I am not into that*
> Anyways...
> 
> Why did you change your sig and avatar? *Because I wanted one that matched my current mood*
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

As I was almost 8 hours late opening this session I'll keep it open another few hours.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> As I was almost 8 hours late opening this session I'll keep it open another few hours.


Thanks


----------



## YayMii (Jun 10, 2010)

If I was a furry, how would you react?
How well do you know me?
Google or Bing?
Dingoo, GP2X Wiz, or Pandora?
Monkeys, Donkeys, or Platypi (plural for platypus)?
Should we treat veggies the same way that we treat animals (I'm talking about as regular people, not those idiots that PETA show)?
Opinion on PETA?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 10, 2010)

Should i buy a dstwo?
Does the M3 Suck terribly now?
DS or DSi?
When did you get so many posts?
Do you watch the television series Chuck (you should)?
Lost?
Favorite meme that never gets old?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> If I was a furry, how would you react? *i wouldn't really care*
> How well do you know me? *I have seen you here and there*
> Google or Bing?  *Google*
> Dingoo, GP2X Wiz, or Pandora? *GP2X Wiz*
> ...


----------



## retrogamefan (Jun 10, 2010)

What do you do to help the world enviromentally?
Your philosophy in life?
Are you a Xenophobe?
Do the 2 of us get along well?
Is the answer to the meaning of life really 42?
Are European guys hot?
Size queen?
Preference : Top, bottom or both?
Am I a biaaatch?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2010)

retrogamefan said:
			
		

> What do you do to help the world enviromentally? *I try to do my best*
> Your philosophy in life? *To me what can be explained, will be explained, what can't, there is a reason for that*
> Are you a Xenophobe? *A little bit*
> Do the 2 of us get along well? *Yeah, I say we are buddies ^///^*
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2010)

This session's now officially over!  Thanks for taking part Cat Boy, we hope you enjoyed your session! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t232256-know-your-temps-rockstar


----------

